
What are your favorite personal blogs? - ioconicbear
Mine are<p>A blog on Ruby performance: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tenderlovemaking.com&#x2F;<p>Container Security and Hacks:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.jessfraz.com&#x2F;
======
odonnellryan
This woman, later in life, retired on a relatively, very-tiny boat. And she's
extremely, extremely positive: [http://janice142.com/](http://janice142.com/)

If I let the critic in me show (Janice would not) I would say while her
writing is not perfect (who's is?) she more than makes up for it by bringing
real joy to the reader's life.

The topics may not be of any interest to you, but her extreme positivity will
be. I'd bet on it.

Give a few articles a read :)

(and her website loads really fast!)

Edit, a quote from Janice: "No job ever turns out as easy as originally
thought to be. There are always glitches but how we "roll with the punches"
determines our ultimate success. And I intend to succeed."

------
wallflower
James Hamilton of AWS

[https://perspectives.mvdirona.com/](https://perspectives.mvdirona.com/)

Jordan Mechner's journals about making Prince of Persia

[http://www.jordanmechner.com/backstage/journals/](http://www.jordanmechner.com/backstage/journals/)

WARNING: You may find yourself staying up all night to page through one of
them in entirety. I did.

------
adrianmsmith
[https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/](https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/) \-
Officially about finances but really about many more things such as the fact
you already have most of the things you need to be happy.

------
bnchrch
[http://brandur.org/](http://brandur.org/) is one I've recently discovered but
it's become by far my favourite both in design, content and how it's built.

A lot of original thought I can agree with as an engineer

------
pbamotra
[https://kottke.org/](https://kottke.org/)

------
ID1452319
Oldie, but goodie:

[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/)

~~~
neilsimp1
I just wish it was updated more often.

------
Four_Star
[http://thesoundingline.com/](http://thesoundingline.com/)

Economic and miscellaneous

